# Drain line



## asbiohazards (Dec 18, 2014)

If anyone knows another way to run this please let me know. I do not have enough depth for a comb to replace the 90. Is this setup enough to pass inspection i guess is what im asking. I have never had to run backwards like this before. Thanks guys.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i hate running backwords. then you'll have to


----------



## asbiohazards (Dec 18, 2014)

For some reason my pics are not showing up


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool, they got the site to reject pics until you post an intro. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I can see the pic...... showing the door....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This one?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

asbiohazards said:


> For some reason my pics are not showing up


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

